# Roundcube webmail

## Dr_Stein

This page has information on how to install the Roundcube webmail client.

I just installed it. It took me about 5 minutes. It's a pretty slick, lightweight AJAX webmail client. 

Not as many features as Squirrelmail, but it's looking pretty cool so far. I'm quite impressed!

----------

## opm8

 *Dr_Stein wrote:*   

> This page has information on how to install the Roundcube webmail client.
> 
> I just installed it. It took me about 5 minutes. It's a pretty slick, lightweight AJAX webmail client. 
> 
> Not as many features as Squirrelmail, but it's looking pretty cool so far. I'm quite impressed!

 

Yeah, I stumbled on this thread while looking to fix my squirrelmail installation, which I couldn't get to work after installing it, which I was only looking at because my horde-imp refuses to work anymore.

Roundcube installed easily, is very intuitive unlike some other webmail clients I've seen (I'm looking at you horde-imp), and looks pretty, which is a nice to have.  Sure it doesn't have all the whiz bang features of some others, but it has the basics, which is all I use.  Anyway, I'm quite impressed so far.

Thanks, Dr. Stein for letting me know about this thing.  All we need now is an ebuild.  :Wink: 

--opm8

----------

## jonnevers

 *opm8 wrote:*   

>  *Dr_Stein wrote:*   This page has information on how to install the Roundcube webmail client.
> 
> I just installed it. It took me about 5 minutes. It's a pretty slick, lightweight AJAX webmail client. 
> 
> Not as many features as Squirrelmail, but it's looking pretty cool so far. I'm quite impressed! 
> ...

 

I recently switched from squirrelmail/courier-imap to roundcube/dovecot...

roundcube has a nice interface and handles a lot of things in a much nicer way then squirrelmail did.

for the backend, i'd also recommend dovecot b/c its small, secure, reliable, and easy to configure unlike courier-imap!

----------

## Dr_Stein

I'm on the roundcube-dev list and it seems to be an active project. The only things that I need to switch over are:

* Ability to dink around with spamassassin settings

* ability to change passwords

* ability to do server side filtering (I think the roundcube people are almost there with this one)

yay!

competition/other choices are good.  :Smile: 

----------

## KernelFolla

I've a problem.

IMAP works well with BincIMAP, but roundcube enters in loop after the login without indication.

Someone works with bincimap+roundcube or I'll need to install Dovecot?

Thanks in advance.

KF

PS. Roundcube is on php5/apache2/mysql5, but it doesn't seem a problem.

----------

## fabio-c

I've been using roundcube on few machines serving 50-200 users, connecting to dovecot and imapd, and for some strange reason I can't figure out roundcube tends to bring apache2 in a state where it constantly consumes 100% cpu, after a week you have 3 apache childs running 100% cpu, not a very nice thing to have .  :Wink: 

Anyone else noticed this behavior?

I'm running x86/amd64 Apache2 and PHP5, nothing special.

The roundcube bugtracker/forums don't seem very active,  mostly spammed with "I just installed roundcube, omfg not working!!".

----------

